# Abnormal behaviour???



## Murphyteebin (Apr 17, 2017)

I have gotten two new hedgies, Azela and Psyson, about a few days ago and they were all nice and playful at first and so today I cleaned their wheels and ball so that they could play and then I found Azela missing from her cage. I didn't see a way she could be gotten out at all and I had thought she hurt herself or was trapped somewhere. I found her in a park of my tights,pretty far in, and she was making really weird breathing noises and would sneeze/jump if she detected me nearing her or if I moved the pant leg. Its took me numerous minutes to cut her out because I was afraid of hurting her when she jumped. I would sometimes see her face as I cut more and more but she would soon then try to curl up in a ball ((assumably in defense)). I eventually got her out but she took off and would sniff around a lot and run away from me and hide. I got her into her box soon enough and she automatically ran into her dome.
I checked on her a little while later and she was still in a ball and freaked out when I picked up the dome (I was careful and it did not touch her) so I quickly put it down. I'm not sure if she's panicking or if something is wrong.

My other little baby, Psyson, is a nice big male and is very shy (I presume ) and likes to keep to himself. He sleeps a lot and is always curled up or just nesting(?). The air is usually in the 70° tempt but I might think that's too cold for them. Both hedgehogs are healthy and fit but I might think that the new adjustments is taking a turn on them.

I'm very new at taking care of hedgehogs and I would very much appreciate advice!!


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Are these hedgehogs in separate cages?
Are their playtimes separate?
How far away are the cages?

If she got out, you might want to put her on pregnancy watch.
If she keeps getting out you may want to get her spayed.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

70 is probably too cold...most hedgehogs need somewhere in the 75-80 degree range. 

To second Matvei, your hedgehogs need to be separate all the times, because otherwise they could end up breeding. If they've been together, you need to wait about 55 days before you'll know if she's pregnant or not. Also, you don't want their separate cages too close either, because it could be frustrating for them to know the opposite sex is close by and unreachable.

Do you have a secure lid on your cages? If not, you need to get one squared away sooner rather than later.


----------

